# Mortandad de cervos em Zamora e León, Espanha



## Bergidum (10 Ago 2010 às 12:26)

Estase producindo unha gran mortandad de cervos nas comarcas fronteirizas com Portugal da Sanabria e Carballeda (Zamora) e nas comarcas limítrofes leonesas (Cabrera).
Suponho que tamén haberá cervos no distrito de Bragança, com posibilidade de infeción.
Saúdos

http://www.laopiniondezamora.es/comarcas/2010/08/10/ciervos-ven-huelen/455268.html


----------



## belem (10 Ago 2010 às 21:23)

Os abutres, como bons e indispensáveis agentes de limpeza, irão ter muito alimento por agora...
Mas espero que sejam apuradas a causa e a solução, rapidamente.


----------



## Seattle92 (23 Set 2010 às 17:12)

Espero que isso não coloque ainda mais pressão sobre os lobos da zona


----------

